
Nectome Is a New Start Up That Wants to Upload Your Brain to the Cloud - Cknight70
https://www.bustle.com/p/nectome-is-a-new-start-up-that-wants-to-upload-your-brain-to-the-cloud-but-theres-a-pretty-morbid-catch-8510268
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
But once it's there, it isn't "mine" anymore.

